# trouver le code pour le volume d'un ipod 4go



## jeffye (25 Août 2008)

bonsoir,
moi c'est geoffroy et je suis sur ce site pour une aide aui me sera vraiment tres utile. c'est que je veut juste augmenter le volume de mon ipod nano 4go 3 eme generation mais j'y arrive pas.il se trouve aue je dois trouver un code pour pouvoir augmenter le volume.
aider moi si jamais vous trouver quelques choses et surtout merci d'avance.

                                                                                                            Geoffroy


----------



## hotblood (25 Août 2008)

Salut (pourrais-tu faire un effort de ponctuation? J'ai lu ton post sans m'arrêter et j'ai une crise d'asthme  )
Sinon pour le code de ton ipod, c'est à toi de le créer dans tes réglages. Tu entres le code une fois (après avoir choisi quelle intensité de volume tu désirais) et c'est verrouillé. Si d'aventure, tu voulais le modifier tu devras alors saisir le code en question.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour!

Si c'est ça que tu demandes, pour augmenter le volume, tu glisses ton doigt sur la molette et ça monte et baisse le volume selon le sens !


----------

